# !995 4x4 HB ka24 oil pan removal



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Hey guys I have a pretty bad oil leak, Not quit sure if its my oil pump yet or the pan but I have been trying to find some info on removing the oil pan? I called the shop just to see what they would charge and its 350 dollars, So that tells me it a pain in the ars  So how bad is it? I had read a few post but they all seem to say different things about it. Again its 4x4 1995 Hb ka24e 2.4l motor. manual shift. looking for good detail post about it. Thanks guys.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Reference: NTB95-105

Date: October 18, 1995

1994-95 TRUCK OIL PAN GASKET LEAK DIAGNOSIS

APPLIED VEHICLE: 1994-95 Truck (D21)

APPLIED ENGINE #: KA24E

SERVICE INFORMATION

If oil leaks at the bottom of the engine, use the following procedure to aid in making an accurate diagnosis.

SERVICE PROCEDURE

1. Thoroughly clean the entire area of the leak especially around the mating surface between the oil pan and the cylinder block. Clean around the back of the pan, the engine plate and the bell housing weep hole. Carefully examine other areas of the engine for any drips or oil film.

2. To speed the detection of the oil leak origin, use a fluorescent dye (Tech-Mate P/N 108-28431-6 or equivalent) in the engine oil that is visible under ultraviolet light (black light). The dye clearly differentiates the engine oil from other fluids, e.g., anti-corrosion oil applied inside the bell housing at assembly, transmission oil, etc.

3. Operate the vehicle long enough to allow the engine to reach full operating temperature.

4. Inspect the oil pan gasket at the cylinder block, paying close attention to the area around the rear of the pan and the bell housing weep hole. At this point you should be able to clearly determine if oil is leaking from the crankshaft rear main seal or the oil pan gasket.

A. If oil seeps from the gasket surface or runs down the back of the oil pan, the gasket may be leaking.

B. If oil drips from the weep hole at the bottom of the bell housing and no oil is evident at the gasket surface, then the rear main seal may be leaking.



For 4x4 trucks only, there is a simple test to check for a rear main seal leak:

1. Remove the plug that seals the bell housing weep hole. 
2. Inspect the inside portion of the plug for evidence of oil leakage. 
3. If the plug is dry, then the rear main seal is OK.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, if you're gonna' remove the oil pan then you're gonna' have to drop the differential which is no picnic.

I'd make sure that the pan is the culprit. In fact, I'd just live with a small drip and just keep checking the oil level on the stick.

Wouldn't be the oil pressure switch would it?


----------

